
Behind Amazon’s HQ2 fiasco: Bezos was envious of Musk - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-03/amazon-s-hq2-fiasco-was-driven-by-bezos-envy-of-elon-musk
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22224161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22224161).

~~~
elsewhen
why did you canonicalize around the user's post that was submitted more
_recently_?

~~~
detaro
It wasn't (see the smaller ID), but likely was boosted to give the story the
same ranking, which changes the displayed timestamp.

~~~
dang
You got it.

For more about the timestamp thing see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19774614).
It does lead to occasional confusion, but we haven't figured out a better way
to do it.

